# Gunni White Water Park Rebuild



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

You may know, you may not, but the Gunnison White Water Park is getting a huge facelift due to be complete by April 15, 2015. The 3rd feature has experienced continued degradation over the past 2-3 years and is being completely re-engineered and reconstructed to perform and last.

I've attached a couple pics of the current progress. To give you an idea of what's being done: there is a chute river center where the white water feature will form. This staircasing chute will have semi-adjustable blocks bolted into the substrate that will allow the feature to be tweaked over time to produce the desired quality. (The optimal target flow will be 800cfs, as requested by the local boating community who are running surrounding creeks and rivers at peak flows but want a feature to throw ends in July and August. There will still be a wave at all flows, but 800cfs is the target flow). River right of the chute will be a small rock island that will split the flow. At flows of 1800+cfs, a sneak channel with come open on river right with a foot of water flowing over it at 1800cfs. This will allow anyone who doesn't want to tango with the white water feature to bypass it; a huge attraction for fly fishing guides and folks with young or old passengers.

I'll keep updating as the project progresses and let y'all know when it'll be open to get your ends wet.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Where did you put all the water?!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

We're storing it for runoff! 


But seriously there's around 300cfs right now and it's all channeled against the river right bank. 2/3 of the project is scheduled to be completed by Thursday next week and the water will be moved to river left while the last 1/3 on river right is completed.




Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

That's pretty amazing- can't wait to see the outcome

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

The chute and boulder islands are taking shape.
















Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## cbgood (Aug 15, 2004)

Is there other work that they are working on? While they have it tore up.

What of the feature above? Are they creating a better access to it during high water? It offers great surfing but sh... access to it because of the flow over the rocks. 3rd feature was always a changing monster at high water. Good times!

For all who have put the effort in getting this to happen, THANK YOU!
I always support but because of a new career change and the travel I get to live vicariuosly though you guys and gals.
Can't wait to get my one day on the river!


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

This first phase will encompass the 3rd feature rebuild only. This includes the feature itself and a downstream containment weir.

Further grants will be sought in the next GOCO grant cycle Fall 2015 to fund the rebuild of the 2nd feature and eventually the 1st feature also.

Thanks for your support! This current project has been 2 years in the making and made possible by the Gunnison River Festival Board of Directors, Gunnison County, City of Gunnison, Town of Crested Butte, GOCO, Western State Colorado University, 1% For The Planet, and others.




Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## Hit The Meat (Mar 11, 2015)

Sickbird Dogger! Preciate all the hard work. 

Just don't make it so big that I get scared. Actually it's OK, I'm already scared.


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

The new feature is almost complete, the contractors are scheduled to have the project completed by April 10th. The the wave definition looks great, nice soft foam pile, and looks to be great at higher flows.
If you want to try it out, it'll be open after April 10th to float through. Know that it will take a week or so for the water park trail system to open due to construction clean-up and site restoration. 
Cheers!



























Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

The new wave is tits!





















Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks Good!

Any idea what the flow is in these pics?


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

looks great!


----------

